# bull nose 2 in one knike



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I made this knife because I did not like the trim tex bull nose tool. It is hard to hold on to with my other tools. If you do a lot of bull nose you will like this 2 and one knife. I used it on the 350 bull for the 1st time ...it was not made for the 350 but it got the job done.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent :thumbup: I do a lot of bull nose....I want one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool man!
I don't know how you find the time to do all this stuff to your tools. lol


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Cool man!
> I don't know how you find the time to do all this stuff to your tools. lol


I knew you would like this one....I don't sleep


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice ice. I did one with one of those plastic knives I cut it out for bull nose and baby bull on the other side .... I guess I should do a metal 6"


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Very nice ice. I did one with one of those plastic knives I cut it out for bull nose and baby bull on the other side .... I guess I should do a metal 6"


it works great...I have another one but I cant post it yet


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

here I thought Moe was the man now we have 2 your da man ice


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Here's mine:


yep that is the one I dont like ....Its hard to hold that tool and a 6'' and a 10 or 12 '' and a hawk at the same time.....that is why I made the 2 in one ....thank you 

please read the first post sir mix a lot !!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't use that bullnose tool to scrape mud, I use it to build corners on arch flex.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> I don't use that bullnose tool to scrape mud, I use it to build corners on arch flex.


yep...works sweet for that brother...good point:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

A good two in one is always good! Easy to wipe back in pan or hawk. 

Call Deana at Advanced maybe she can do a ICE series


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> A good two in one is always good! Easy to wipe back in pan or hawk.
> 
> Call Deana at Advanced maybe she can do a ICE series


that would be cool


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> ....Its hard to hold that tool and a 6'' and a 10 or 12 '' and a hawk at the same time.....


maybe this can help you


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keke said:


> maybe this can help you


I don't think so ...I like to spin my hawk and hold my knifes in my fingers...I will stay old school on this ...thanks and if I did have the hawk tool holder I still would want my 2 and one knife:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

keke said:


> maybe this can help you


ur kidding chop a pieca steel up with a hole slide the sleeve in fasten with holder:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> that would be cool


think you should do a Solo on that Ice seeing how ya got all these inventions


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> think you should do a Solo on that Ice seeing how ya got all these inventions


thanks DWTB (B is for bro) lol ...you would think someone would talk to me.....they just don't like me


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> think you should do a Solo on that Ice seeing how ya got all these inventions


I make a tool on every job....I am nuts 
no one talks about this post anymore ?http://drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=2656


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I make a tool on every job....I am nuts
> no one talks about this post anymore ?http://drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=2656


your right proffesor kitzel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UW4rF3Hz_jg

n-ice


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> A good two in one is always good! Easy to wipe back in pan or hawk.
> 
> Call Deana at Advanced maybe she can do a ICE series


two years ago I talked to Deana from Advanced and did show some of my tools...Mr Hunter said I should talk to her . so I did show some tools to her in a e mail...I still have the e mail saved. one of the tools I did show her was my ice exp knifes. two years later they made one kind of like it but still not as good. :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

used my 3 in one knife today....works awesome. I think its one of my best tools:thumbup:


----------

